# Mirror Finish - Manchester Polishing/Detailing Classes. April 24th 2011.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok guys, after a sell out for Jan, Feb and March, I am pleased to announce that 24th April will be the date for the course. The success of the courses; we have had people coming over 350 miles to attend!!!!

There is no beginners or advanced courses, I will cover DA and rotary, but I will bet half pint of bitter that you will all go away wanting to use the rotary. Feedback from previous courses and 7 out of 10 have purchased rotaries. They are not the fire breating beasts everyone says. I have not bought a bitter yet!!!!!!

I will do my famous wet sanding demo as well. Plus the famous burn through on a panel, just to show how hard it is to actually burn through!!!

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking then £40 remainder on the day. PLEASE SEE BELOW FOR BOOKINGS!!!!!!!

Special for you guys......Open Forum, it's your course guys so let me know what you want!!!!!!! Bring your cars as well so specifics can be addressed.

After a lot of interest from members in the Manchester area I can now announce that I will be running a 5rd course in Manchester in May.

The idea of the day will be to concentrate on the finer parts of the detailing process, paint correction and finishing a car.

Training will be based on both DA and Rotary, to include paint type, pad/polish selection, taking paint readings to working with the machines from compounding to finishing a finish.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, technique etc then go onto the practical stages.

For the course to work I am going to restrict numbers to 7/8 people so I can offer a real high end course and deliver the content you are after.

Price for the day will be £60.00 per person.

For bookings and to be added the list a £20 deposit will be required with the remainder to be paid on the day.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!! (One deposit was returned last month)

The venue is near Southern Cemetary just off Princess Parkway. The unit is well lit and heated. Parking is a bit short so if any one can car share that will really help.

The date will be Sunday 24th april 2011. Starting at 9:30am through to 4:00pm ish.

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend, I will then PM you with Pay Pal address and details of the venue. Once deposit is received I will then add you to the list.

Drinks hot/cold and light refreshments will be provided throughout the day.

Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

Booking List.

Confirmed Places
1. mr thx
2. HornetSting
3. Merv B
4. Sammo
5. Delaw
6. andywa
7. rhino335
8. electric cooper

Reserve
1.
2.

Cheers
:car:


----------



## galactico (Feb 11, 2011)

i am really looking forward to the class. 

cheers:buffer::buffer:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Really tempted to do this.....sick of trying to get out standing results by hand!


----------



## zedman (Feb 4, 2009)

can i book on please?


----------



## JonnyBrock (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd love to attend this... please PM me with details.


----------



## Merv B (Mar 10, 2010)

Please put my name down as well. PM me the details for the deposit and I will get it sorted.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

JonnyBrock said:


> I'd love to attend this... please PM me with details.


I don't think I can PM you till you have more than 10 posts.


----------



## Sammo (Feb 4, 2011)

Can I put my name for the April course and advise how I paypal you the £20 deposit.
cheers Pete

ps I dont have 10 posts so dont think you can PM me


----------



## galactico (Feb 11, 2011)

Sammo said:


> Can I put my name for the April course and advise how I paypal you the £20 deposit.
> cheers Pete
> 
> ps I dont have 10 posts so dont think you can PM me


hi pete.

if you go to the newbie section and say hi to half a dozen or so then that will up your posts to enable the use of PM. this is what i did.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Confirmed Places
1. galactico
2. HornetSting
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7.
8.

Reserve
1.
2.


----------



## Sammo (Feb 4, 2011)

got 10 post now, you can now send me a PM


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

I would love to attend April's course, could you pm me with details payment etc thanks


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Delaw said:


> I would love to attend April's course, could you pm me with details payment etc thanks


Pm sent.
Cheers.


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

Steve, can you pm me again, something wrong with my inbox just shows original message sent not your response, tried your email on paypal but says wrong email entered. Sorry, having one of those days.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Delaw said:


> Steve, can you pm me again, something wrong with my inbox just shows original message sent not your response, tried your email on paypal but says wrong email entered. Sorry, having one of those days.


PM sent.


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

We work well together ha ha, payment made via paypal Unique Transaction ID #6B8725338B0885531.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The main thing I'm interested in is wet sanding and removing RDS, will there be opportunity to spend specific time on this please?

If so, sign me up please


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

RussZS said:


> The main thing I'm interested in is wet sanding and removing RDS, will there be opportunity to spend specific time on this please?
> 
> If so, sign me up please


Yes wet sanding is a big part now, i honestly don't think you can correct a car properly with out wet sanding it, then most of the RDS come out, but they are addressed seperatly.

If you want to come a deposit of £20 to [email protected] as a gift please.

Cheers


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Steve, here you go. One deposit.

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #67Y7289921069670B) 

I am wanting to do rotary work, different pads/compounds and of course wet sanding.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

hi people,

Just thought it was worth mentioning that i have just returned home from the march course with steve, what a cracking day it has been,
we covered so much i was amazed, steve is a brilliant very approachable guy if you do not know him, and has years of experience behind him
we all wet sanded a full car (black astra- i think pics are coming) and went through all the polishing stages,
i can not reccomend this course enough, best £60 i have spent for a long time,
cheers again steve


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, good to know, looking forward to the April one.


----------



## brummy84 (Oct 22, 2010)

would also like to attend if they is still any places


----------



## andywa (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello,

Any space left for the April course?

Cheers


----------



## andywa (Jun 21, 2010)

Payment sent.

Cheers


----------



## Airthy (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys a write up of the detailing day held by steve from mirror finish on march the 20th,

after and early start to sunday i arrived at cool tints (manchester) around 8.30.

The weather had been raining so first thing as to dry the car off this consisted of a quick blast up the road to remove surface water then Eric the MD of cool tints parked the car inside the unit ready to be dried off.

once dry the car was masked up ready for WET SANDING.










steve started of with some 3000 wet paper just to see the amount of cut the paper provided on the soft vauxhall paint.the idea if this was to knock off the peaks in the clear coat.










the 3000 didnt take off as much as required so onto 2500










this provided enought cut on the rear 3/4 panel so next was the door but only a quick sand with this










as this was only a demo steve decided to crack on with the compounding of the 3/4 panel
the first process was carried out using 3m fast cut plus used on a yellow 3m pad with a rotary machine










the second process was then 3m extra fine compound used again on a clean 3m yellow pad










by this time the expression on my face had improved after seeing my motor been tortured.

the whole car had the same wet sanding process and the 3m fast cut plus followed by extra fine compound.










the next tip steve decided he would show us was reguarding stone chips first the chip was cleaned so no wax residue was present.










the gm touch up paint came in colour and clear so i think a rough mix of 3 to 1 paint to clear was used it was mixed together then added to the exposed chip with a small tooth pick sort of object.(the prong off of a plastic fork lol)










the full car was then stripped of any masking tape and finished with a good 3 or 4 passes of 3m ultrafine se polish.then had a full IPA wipe down to show the results below



















steve wanted to show the group one of his favourite sealents it was opti-seal this i think is a really under rated product, the ease of application meant even i could do it. to apply all you do is prime the foam hand pad or microfiber cloth with a couple of sprays then one or two move will cover an average wing or door, it simple wipe on and walk away so easy to do.

a big thanks to ian for applying a coat of autoglym HD wax to the entire car it really darkened the colour and once buffed brought a great shine, cheers fella. next is some finishing shots both inside the unit and outside.























































ians van in reflection (free advert)










a great reflection of a range rover that was at the hand car wash next door



















it was a brilliant day everyone on the course learnt so much even though some people were first time polishers and some were more advanced.

a massive thanks to steve for organising the course an equally big thanks to eric for the use of his unit and various finishing touches. thanks ian for the wax you have converted me to use it in the future, the last thanks goes to the guys who did all the hard work with the polishing sanding etc

the car looks amazing thank you all

Airthy ( chris)


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

One place left for confirmed places. Cheers!!!!!


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

Payment sent :thumb:

Unique Transaction ID #6YG60027W6941953V


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

electric_cooper said:


> Payment sent :thumb:
> 
> Unique Transaction ID #6YG60027W6941953V


Cheers, added you to the list.

The course is full now, only reserve list available.

Will be releasing May dates at the weekend.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Due to someone having to drop out for family reasons there is a place available for Sunday, if anyone wants to book??


----------



## Mr THX (May 15, 2009)

I'll have the last place please. :thumb:

Just bought one of the CYC EP800 rotary so would like to learn how to use it. Plus I have a couple of patches of orange peel on my black Mazda 6 Sport, would like to see if it can be made any better??


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Mr THX said:


> I'll have the last place please. :thumb:
> 
> Just bought one of the CYC EP800 rotary so would like to learn how to use it. Plus I have a couple of patches of orange peel on my black Mazda 6 Sport, would like to see if it can be made any better??


I'll pm you later, cheers.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I would just like to thank everyone who came today, even the distance traveller from near London.......Cheers guys.

I think another totally successfull days training and even the sceptical went away with rotary experience, the DA seemed to spend most of it's time one the floor.

Enjoyed the demos on the cars as well, the Mini roof was a transformation.

The next one is 22nd May, with a more detailing course planned with machining as well. 

So thanks again,

Steve & Eric.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Steve, I had a great day. Ben aka Mr Festool ;o)


----------

